

Ask HN: How did you get from A - B? - iaw

As I seriously consider a change in career I find myself wondering, how windy is everyone else's path?  I know I'm not alone here, I started off (in college) striving to be a starving writer, moved on to CS when I realized I liked eating, then (after a semester of machine language) came Mech. Engineering. Now, after graduating I find myself heavily involved in the financial sector, and I've begun planning on working my way into a start-up/younger company in the Bay.<p>How many hats has everyone worn?  What were they? When changing roles what have people done to gain traction? (both in finding work as well as developing the needed skill set if it was absent before)<p>Just curious for curiosity sake.<p>edit : cleaned up a sentence that was bothering me
======
jamesjguthrie
I started off my CS education after high school, dropped out because I failed
an end of year exam.

Opened a PC repair shop with my co-founder best buddy. Shut up shop after a
year due to friction between us and also with the bank.

Went back and forth between property rentals then customer services for a few
years.

Went to University to get a Motorsport Design Engineering degree. While doing
that I took up an interest in app development.

Now I can graduate in June 2013 or 2014 (haven't decided yet) and I'm running
a start-up which is bootstrapped with freelancing income. Enjoying it
immensely. I'm doing an enterprise staff timekeeping app with my start-up
firstly and I'm hopefully going to involve my engineering education at some
point.

That's my story!

